# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Historia e Davidit të Donatelos

## shigjeta

Historia e Davidit të Donatelos

Davidi në mermerDonatelo u porosit të gdhendte statujën e Davidit më 1408. Porosia erdhi nga Këshilli i Katedrales së Firences, që kish për qëllim të zbukuronte mbështetëset e tribunave të katedrales me 12 statuetat e profetëve. Nanni di Banco u porosit po ashtu që të gdhendte një statujë mermeri të së njëjtës shkallë, po në të njëjtin vit. Një nga statujat u ngrit drejt vendit ku ish caktuar më 1409, por u pa se ishte shumë e vogël që të soditej qartë nga publiku dhe u ul poshtë menjëherë. Kështuqë, të dy statujat, atëherë mbetën të paprekuar në një punishte për shumë vjet. Më 1416, Sinjoria e Firences vendosi që puna e Davidit do ishte mirë të vendosej në Palazzo-n e tyre; pasi qartësisht Davidi i ri u vlerësua si një simbol politik efektiv për Firencen ashtu si edhe një hero religjioz. Donatelos iu kërkua të bënte disa shtesa në statujë (ndoshta ta bënte atë që të dukej më pak si profet), dhe madje u përgatit edhe një mbishkrim enkas për të: PRO PATRIA FORTITER DIMICANTIBUS ETIAM ADVERSUS TERRIBILISSIMOS HOSTES DII PRAESTANT AUXILIUM (Për ata që luftuan trimërisht për atdheun që zotat u lanë duke u përballur madje edhe me armiqtë më të tmerrshëm). 
Davidi i mermertë është porosia më e hershme e rëndësishme për Donatellon. Ajo është një punë e lidhur ngushtë me traditën, duke na dhënë shenja të një afrimi inovativ në përfaqësimin e asaj që artisti do të zhvillonte më tej kur do të maturohej më shumë në artin e vet. Megjithëse pozicionimi i këmbëve lë të kuptohet një contrapposto klasike1, figura qëndron me një ndikim elegant gotike, që sigurisht rrjedh nga Ghiberti. Fytyra është kuriozisht e zbrazët dhe Davidi duket gati i pavetëdijshëm me kokën e armikut të vet të mposhtur, i cili dergjet nën këmbët e veta. Shumë studiues kanë parë një element personaliteti, një si lloj mëndjemadhësie e cila bie në sy menjëherë prej një përdredhje të torsit me pozicionin me dorën në ije

_MILOSAO_

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...(marmo)_01.JPG

----------

